# the most sound parrot breed?



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

am looking to buy a hand reared bird but am just wondering what the best one to get would be?

i know all birds are individual but i ws just wondering if there is a parrot that is a general rule easier to get talking, tame but most importantly friendly as it will be interacting with customers. 

obviously for insurance reasons, only staff will actually be handling the parrot!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would say one of the Amazons. A cockatoo would be entertaining for customers and macaws look impressive but as with greys there is a risk of plucking and an oven ready parrot in a pet shop doesn't look good


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I would say one of the Amazons. A cockatoo would be entertaining for customers and macaws look impressive but as with greys there is a risk of plucking and an oven ready parrot in a pet shop doesn't look good


yes true that! i have only had bad experiances of amazons! are they one person birds?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't of said they were any more than the others I mentioned


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

Caiques, I adore mine and if I had to keep just one of my birds (I have a Sun Conure, Timneh Grey and 2 Caiques) I'd keep my BH Caique. They are so playful and if you make sure you have them out daily they stay friendly with everyone (mine is 4 now). The only downside is that they are noisy but you will get that with most parrots anyway, especially the South American bunch. I do kinda wish I only bought 1 though, my BHC was so much quieter when kept on his own.


----------



## Cooper389 (Mar 9, 2012)

A Cockatoo is a nice bird to keep and very loving. 
Plucking as in most birds can be a problem. 
Mine was as bald as me. But after being shown the attention and love
he is almost back to full feather. (mine won't come back lol)
Several are up for grabs at a decent price on parrot world. 
It seems the greys are cropping up all over as easy to breed but many are not doing the species any good by over breeding. I have just relocated 8 from a dark dismal garage, no light kept in boxes with mesh fronts. I don't think they had a dozen feathers between them. I DON'T SELL BIRDS only rescue them.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It would be interesting to know how many plucked pet parroots are put into breeding programs and go on to produce.young parrots that are prone to plucking


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

If you are looking for a 'talking bird' then i wouldn't go for a cockatoo as they tend to be more of a mimic in actions than words. We had one but unfortunately had to sell her as she was too demanding of me....she would not leave me alone and would cling so tightly to me, I couldn't do anything without her and my husband used to have to pull her off me. We have also had a blue fronted amazon who was fabulous and a great talker and singer and very friendly. We now have a blue and gold macaw who never stop talking and singing but can be noisy.


----------

